# Blind fold solving fastest method



## AJelsma (Jan 25, 2009)

Uh yea what is the fastest method for bld thanks

and an explanation would be great


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2009)

Apparently freestyle.


----------



## AJelsma (Jan 25, 2009)

i havent been doing to much blindfolding (solves and also learned recently)


----------



## happa95 (Jan 25, 2009)

There really is no "fastest" method, or at least not yet. Until we reach the limits of each method we really can't tell. However, as of now, the fastest BLD-ers are using freestyle.


----------



## kajitatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Atm Freestyle but that's popularity, with any method it should be possible to sub-1 if you build up a better memory or memorisation approach. That's just my opinion though, maybe you could ask Alex or Ville?


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 26, 2009)

I think all the methods can do sub1? If you're familiar enough with your method and memo'd fast...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 26, 2009)

freestyle generally uses the fewest moves, and that definitely goes a long way towards speeding up your times.


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> I think all the methods can do sub1? If you're familiar enough with your method and memo'd fast...



I wouldn't be so sure about that.


----------



## scylla (Jan 26, 2009)

where do I find Freestyle?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 26, 2009)

scylla said:


> where do I find Freestyle?


You don't, it finds you


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 26, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> scylla said:
> 
> 
> > where do I find Freestyle?
> ...



Or, you can find it inside you (creepy stuff)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2009)

Freestyle is just 3-cycling without pre-orienting.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Freestyle is just 3-cycling without pre-orienting.


It sounds so easy when you put it that way. 

Do you consider BH to be freestyle? The way you describe it, they're the same (BH is just 3-cycling without pre-orienting). But from a different perspective, they're directly opposite - there's nothing freestyle about BH - you know exactly how you're going to solve each possible arrangement before you start, so there's nothing "free" about it.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Freestyle is just 3-cycling without pre-orienting.
> ...



Well, my freestyle is getting less intuitive all the time as I do the same thing for same cycles almost every time. BH is freestyle, just not so intuitive.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Well, my freestyle is getting less intuitive all the time as I do the same thing for same cycles almost every time. BH is freestyle, just not so intuitive.



It's kinda like intuitive F2L becoming less intuitive with practice and repetition, right?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my freestyle is getting less intuitive all the time as I do the same thing for same cycles almost every time. BH is freestyle, just not so intuitive.
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



Actually, that's what BH is supposed to be like, too - you start off learning BH intuitively, and then it becomes less intuitive with practice and repetition. So I guess BH really is just freestyle - it's a different way to approach the same thing. And I guess the only thing that's distinctive about BH is that it's optimized specifically for minimum number of moves.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 26, 2009)

When I read freestyle... I was thinking you guys remember every single location of the pieces and solve it using fridrich. I'm such a pro BLD solver./Sarcasm


----------



## tim (Jan 26, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> When I read freestyle... I was thinking you guys remember every single location of the pieces and solve it using fridrich. I'm such a pro BLD solver./Sarcasm



That's freestyle, too.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can anyone actually memorize the entire cube and how it turns, then solve it blindfolded using a normal non-BLD method like LBL,Petrus,Fridrich?!?!

That would be insane... You would see like 40 second times if fast cubers could memo in 20 seconds!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 27, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Can anyone actually memorize the entire cube and how it turns, then solve it blindfolded using a normal non-BLD method like LBL,Petrus,Fridrich?!?!


Yeah, anyone can! Like, really!



abr71310 said:


> That would be insane... You would see like 40 second times if fast cubers could memo in 20 seconds!!!


No, it, like, wouldn't be! Because, like, it's practically impossible to speed BLD, like, that fast!

And Ville already, like, gets, like, those times, with faster memo!


----------



## dChan (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucas speaks the truth! He's seen a speed BLD done. Muaha. I'm not lying there either.

But, as for the original poster's question, I agree that currently it seems like freestyle is taking over as being the fastest blindfolded solving method, though, as stated before, it is possible it is only due to popularity bringing it to the top. I do believe, though, that it is inherently fastest as it's 3-cycles with no orientation! I know if I cut off orientation from my own solves I could remove the memo time and loose the execution(however quick) that adds onto my times and get some pretty nice times. 

But I'm slow so...


----------



## blah (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone actually memorize the entire cube and how it turns, then solve it blindfolded using a normal non-BLD method like LBL,Petrus,Fridrich?!?!
> ...



Yish


----------



## mazei (Jan 27, 2009)

blah said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



Yish?


----------



## joey (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't start with Yish


----------



## blah (Jan 27, 2009)

joey said:


> Don't start with Yish



Yes mum  How about Lord Voldemort? (No, not referring to the guy with the same username around here.) I thought with all the Voldy wars going on around here, Yish would be a change for the (relatively) better


----------



## mazei (Jan 27, 2009)

blah, never attempted 5x5 BLD after that attempt? Your time in the signature has been that way for so long.

As for something on topic, Freestyle ftw. Hehehe. I wish I would stop orienting my edges before performing M2.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 27, 2009)

Freestyle basically uses commutators right? Or not?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 27, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Freestyle basically uses commutators right? Or not?



Then it's not "free". You can use anything you want...


----------



## mazei (Jan 27, 2009)

MistArts said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Freestyle basically uses commutators right? Or not?
> ...



I though its anything and everything, isn't it?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2009)

with freestyle..... there is no cube.....

Chris ;-)


----------



## vloc15 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



what does BH mean? never heard of it..is there a site which has a list of the algs for that method?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 1, 2009)

M2 old pochmann


----------



## joey (Feb 1, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


BH = Beyer-Hardwick.
It is all optimal commutators for 3-cycles. For 3x3, it's in the region of 768 "algs".


----------



## vloc15 (Feb 4, 2009)

768 algs???!! that almost like memorizing ZB! does Ville know all of those??


----------



## blah (Feb 4, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> 768 algs???!! that almost like memorizing ZB! does Ville know all of those??



Key: *"*algs*"*.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 4, 2009)

blah said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't start with Yish
> ...



do i have a grandmother now?


----------



## F.P. (Feb 4, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Can anyone actually memorize the entire cube and how it turns, then solve it blindfolded using a normal non-BLD method like LBL,Petrus,Fridrich?!?!




That's Speed-Blindfold-Cubing. ;9

Lucas did it a few times (pretty fast), I did it as well and I bet a few others on this forum too.


----------



## mazei (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess out of those 700+ algs there are mirrors and stuff like that right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> I guess out of those 700+ algs there are mirrors and stuff like that right?


It's really not all that bad. You don't really have to memorize them like you would memorize a PLL - you just memorize how they work, and which type each one is. Once you see how they work, big bunches of them look similar. The key is to be able to immediately recall which type it is and see how to do it as you get to it. Then if you practice LOTS, you'll get where they're as ingrained as a memorized PLL.


----------



## blah (Feb 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > I guess out of those 700+ algs there are mirrors and stuff like that right?
> ...



I've already classified and categorized all the 9, 10, 11 and 12 move BH algs into all their different types (in a very crude notepad file only understandable by myself ) Excluding all isomorphic cases and cases that "work by the same logic" (if you know what I mean), there really aren't that many cases. I'll take some time to clean that file up before I upload it because I've been _really_ busy with work lately, so PM me if you want it, but be warned that it could take up to a month or 2 before you get it


----------

